# Getting cheap toys - car boot sales?



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Afternoon all!

Well the big move to Alhaurin de la Torre is next week and we are heading out next week to organise our bank accounts/residencia. 

This is going to sound like a strange problem. We were going to organise a freight pallet for our bigger bulk items but then figured out that it is mostly my sons toys that we need to take. 

There is really no sense in paying for a pallet if there is a car boot sale in the costa somewhere where i can go and pick up some toys for him. Does anyone know where (if any) i can go to find one? or if there are any cheap toy shops? (other than ikea)

Many thanks everyone!

Sam xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

TheHendersons said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Well the big move to Alhaurin de la Torre is next week and we are heading out next week to organise our bank accounts/residencia.
> 
> ...


Hi

Not much of a toy expert but I think the Chinese bazaars have cheap toys. Better look out for the quality though if he's young.


----------



## mrs-mop (Mar 24, 2011)

Ebay ?


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Stupidly, I never even thought of eBay.es. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TheHendersons said:


> Stupidly, I never even thought of eBay.es.
> 
> Thanks!!


There's another one - segundomano.es
segundamano.es: anuncios clasificados para comprar y vender portátiles, moviles, coches, pisos...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

TheHendersons said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Well the big move to Alhaurin de la Torre is next week and we are heading out next week to organise our bank accounts/residencia.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,
How old is your son? I have a roomful of toys that are no longer used - my son is 6 and has outgrown a lot of them (some from when he was about 1)! I have been meaning to have a clear out for ages and we need to get rid of them just so I can actually see the floor again! Your son is more than welcome to any that are no longer used - and there are a lot! PM me if you want to have a look.
If you can make it down to Fuengirola you can have them. BTW, there is also a car boot sale here on Saturday mornings.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a car boot sale in Coin, underneath the shopping centre, La Troche on a Sunday morning. there are all manner of things for sale. We've got a fair amount of "stuff" from my two in our garage that needs to go if you're coming down this way!

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Caz and Jo

He's 2 and a half. That would be absolutely FAB thank you so much! Could pop over next week if that's ok? Were over Monday, tuesday, weds. 

Thank you again 

Sam xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

TheHendersons said:


> Hi Caz and Jo
> 
> He's 2 and a half. That would be absolutely FAB thank you so much! Could pop over next week if that's ok? Were over Monday, tuesday, weds.
> 
> ...


Yes sure, Tuesday morning would be good for me. I will PM my number.


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

TheHendersons said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Well the big move to Alhaurin de la Torre is next week and we are heading out next week to organise our bank accounts/residencia.
> 
> ...


 Charity shops are good but anything half decents goes pretty quick!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Al Campo seem to have cheap stuff whenever we get stuff for friends kids

Otherwise just use ebay.co.uk (found .es to be useless) and make sure they don't charge a fortune for shipping - I order loads of stuff and generally only ever pay around 2,99 p&p


----------

